# CAF Member at Cadet Event Uniform Regs



## NavyBinRat (2 Apr 2019)

Simple question: What are the regulations dealing with a CAF members uniform when attending cadet/CIC events?

First off, a couple points in regards to this question that may/may not effect it
1. CAF member is not a volunteer or member of the CIC/cadet unit in question.
2. Event is either Annual Ceremonial Review for the unit or mess dinner.
3. CAF member is not an honoured guest or reviewing party, simply attending the event.
4. CAF member is making a formal donation during the event.
5. The events take place on an artillery/signaling reserve unit location, i.e military grounds.

Context: Prior to this I have gone through the "A-DH-265-000-AG-001 - Canadian Forces Dress Instructions " online documents
and been unable to discover a direct answer to this question, either by it being worded in a way I did not understand or it not
being answered in any of those documents. Going through my local COC with the Warrant/PO above myself I was told that it
should be fine to wear during this ACR I will be attending in June/July. Any help on the subject would be appreciated.


----------



## Navy_Pete (2 Apr 2019)

Normally things like that are governed by CoC approval (and/or common sense) but if you are looking for regs, check your unit standing orders.

You can always put in a memo, but normally CoCs are more than happy to support things related to cadets, and sounds like you already have the thumbs up.


----------



## NavyShooter (2 Apr 2019)

There are details in CF MIL PERS INSTR 03/10

"CF Mil Pers Instr 03/10 – REGULAR FORCE MEMBERS SUPPORTING CADET PROGRAMMES"

You can search it up on the DIN, or email me for a copy - Bradley dot Browne at the forces place....

NS


----------



## garb811 (2 Apr 2019)

You're good to go, see QR&O Chap 17.  Given it is their ACR and they will be in best bib and tucker, DEU is appropriate.

If you are Reg Force you don't need permission to wear your uniform. In fact, as per the below, we are actually given permission to wear civilian clothing instead of uniform when off duty instead of vice versa.  


> 17.04 - WHEN UNIFORM WORN
> 
> (1) Unless the Chief of the Defence Staff otherwise directs, an officer or non-commissioned member:
> 
> ...



If you are a reservist, it is a bit more restrictive but you still would be good to go:


> 17.06 - WEARING OF UNIFORM - RESTRICTION
> ...
> 
> (2) No member of the Reserve Force shall wear uniform except when:
> ...


----------

